# Importing previously edited DNG images back into LR



## AdamDale (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Guys,

A new member here. Although I have been using LR for a number of years, it has been just the very basics and i'm keen to learn more. I had imported some pics from a memory card and converted them to DNG and I edited these pictures. I removed them from the catalogue about 6 months ago. Today I have re-imported the DNG files. Now, the editing I had previously performed is still there, because I had "automatically write changes to XMP" ticked,which is great. However, I no longer have a history of the editing performed, from what I read this is because i removed them from the LR catalogue, is that correct?

But What i would like to know, is if there is a way I can revert it back to the original unedited DNG file, so I can start editing this picture as I did when i first imported it those many months ago. I still want to keep my write changes to XMP ticked but is there an option to go back to the unedited file once re-imported if I wish? I should also add that on re-importing there are no develop settings ticked.

I have searched around this forum for an answer to this but the answers are only relevant to images that have lost all the editing that was performed on them because the XMP wasn't ticked.

Thanks for any help.

Adam


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 13, 2015)

In the develop module there is a preset called "Zeroed" which will bring all the develop settings to zero. This does not remove crops, I am not sure if it affects things like spot removal, adj brush etc since the image I tried it on did not have any of these tools used. Test on an image to check if this will work for you.
Also I do not work with dng / xmp so I am not aware how this affects the data in the dng file. (i.e. if it will remove all previous info on the edits you did earlier since you will not be able to revert if you accept the zeroed settings).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 13, 2015)

Just click on the "Reset" button, bottom right in the Develop module, that should revert the image to the original initially converted state.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 13, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Just click on the "Reset" button, bottom right in the Develop module, that should revert the image to the original initially converted state.


I am of the view that the reset function will return the files to the "imported state". In this instance the imported state is with the .xmp data applied at import. (Corrected in my later post. One further checking the reset will return the image to the Default Develop settings.)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 13, 2015)

Easy enough to try.....let me know if you get a different result to my test.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 13, 2015)

I just tested this. The Reset button works fine.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jun 13, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Easy enough to try.....let me know if you get a different result to my test.


Agreed the reset button will work.


----------



## AdamDale (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks so much for the answers, I had no idea it would be such an easy solution! The reset button, works fine for me, Zeroed works for me to but it still keeps any cropping that may have been done.. Thanks again


----------

